# Rescue - PVM?



## lenny (May 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone -

I am in northeast Chicago, by Lake Shore Drive and Addison. My husband and I just herded an incapacitated pigeon off of the busy street. It obviously was unable to fly and appeared disoriented. Upon further observation, it looks somewhat "twisted", although, when it stretches its wings and flaps, there are no visible wounds, and everything appears to be structurally sound - except for a drooped tail. It seems to lean to one side and to shuffle while squatting on its legs (sort of like they are skiis). Is this to keep its balance? It is extremely lethargic, and will stand still, looking dazed, for a very long time - although it does become more alert and look at me if I talk to it. Now this bit is going to sound strange: When I was trying to catch it, it was able to run a straight line alongside a wall, but in the box we now have it in, it seems to only move in slow circles. At one point, it twisted his head and neck around in the most bizarre contortion I could have imagined. I have only seen it do this once, but when it stretches, most of the time, that is in a unbalanced, not-symetrical, "twisted" way, too - straighter on the left side and somehow contorted on the right. The pij is now in a screen-topped box on my back porch. I have given him a small bowl of mixed seed (flax, popcorn, barley, millet, unshelled black sunflower seeds, lentils, split peas) as well as a small amount of cut up peas, corn and carrots and water, but it looks like it hasn't eaten. In fact, I have only seen it peck very lightly and half-heartedly at things, and when it does so, it mostly misses them entirely - as if it can't see where they are quite right, or as if its aim is off or something. Since it seems like a thin pigeon to me and it was unable to eat, I hand fed it and syringed it some water - using the techniques I found in one of your other discussions. But 
A) What's wrong with it?
B) How do I help it?
C) What should I be feeding it - how much - how often?
D) How much water, how often?
E) If its diseased, is the disease transmissible to other animals (dogs, cats, humans?)
F) Does this sound like PVM, and if so, is it treatable or is it always fatal?
I'm really worried about this little guy.


----------



## Evan Garris (Apr 26, 2004)

A. It sounds like Paramyxovirius(spelling).
B. From what I understand you need to tube feed it and wait until it gets better.
C. Not sure how much or what.
D. I think PMV victims can drink on their own.
E. Only to other pigeons. From what I understand once the symptons show its not contatious anymore.
F.Most pigeons usally pull through within about 6 weeks. This is what I know. Hope it helps. Best of luck.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Lenny,
Many thanks for taking this most unfortunate pij under *your* wing.

Yes, it sounds much like PMV. To set your mind at ease, PMV is transmitted from pigeon to pigeon.
Early on, PMV was not acknowledged as a recoverable illness. Presently, we have discovered PMV pijjies *can, & do*, overcome this illness & have lived 'happily everafter'.
I received a PMV pigeon who has a very inspiring story of which I will post about.

You are doing a wonderful job. 
I would suggest that you:
* Place some seed in a fairly *deep* dish. We have found that this allows the pigeon to at least get some of the seeds even though they are unable to judge properly.
* Cover the cage, box, etc., (leaving one side open so you can observe him) & place him in a quite, warm, area of your home (spare room is ideal)
* Observe his behavior.

Please do keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## lenny (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for your feedback and help. 

Ok. I will put his seed in a deeper, taller container. Should I keep hand feeding him too? I thought I'd try him with some softened puppy chow. The seeds seem awfully big to hand feed and hard to break into smaller bits. I don't want to choke him. I'm also going to leave some bigger chunks of bread in his box to peck at. Anything to get him to eat. He seemed perkier the last time I hand-fed him, but is there any way doing this could be bad for him? Also, at what point would I know that he needed to be tube-fed, and how (using what tubing, food recipe, amount, times a day, etc.) would I do that? I haven't seen him twist his head anymore or stretch and flap his wings, so now I'm wondering if maybe he just banged into something (or was banged into by a car). What else can I do for him?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Lenny,

Just follow the instructions as given.

If the bird is picking up and eating seeds from the dish, and eating about 1 ounce at a sitting, you don't need to worry about handfeeding him, as long as he is drinking water on his own.

You can also include some puppy chow, make sure it is broken up in small pieces. 

He may be perky, and he may be feeling better, but if he has PMV he is not over it, and will show symptoms again, if stressed out. Keep him as comfortable as possible.

Keep your eye on him for a week and see how he does. He may have bumped into something also, but most likely it is PMV, time will tell. If he does have PMV it will take longer for recovery.

Treesa


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Another thing that can be hand fed is (a) peas and maize from a pigeon mix softened in freshly-boiled water for about 30 mins (b) peas and sweetcorn, but soaked a little longer, from a frozen food mixed veg package. It takes time, opening the beak and popping one item into his mouth at a time, but it's surprising how many they will eat in one feeding. This should work if you are concerned that he is unable to pick up seed for himself. Puppy chow, like you suggest, is also good.

Nothing to do with food, but he might like a brick or something similar in size, to stand on. MOst pigeons love to feel like they are up on something, even if it is low. 

As Evan noted, most do seem to recover after as little as 6 weeks, but this is not an infallible rule. And, yes, the contagion is actually at its worst (according to a pigeon health book) just before and at the time those symptoms become apparent, then decreases.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

I wouldn't tube feed him, it can be so difficult if his neck is twisting and there is the danger involved.

I have had 9 pigeons with PMV so far and they all have self fed although it wasn't always apparent that they could do so. What I do is make certain that they know where the food is then watch the poops. If they are not plentiful then feed soaked puppy chow or soak pigeon mix in boiling water for half an hour then force feed the larger seeds by opening the beak and pushing them in. But as far as I remember that meant giving 100 peas or beans twice a day, which can be exhausting!

By the way a watched new pigeon seldom eats, so leave it alone to settle in.

I found that a calcium supplement helped the most recent patient control her neck, which in turn made feeding easier for her.

There is still a possibility that the neck torsion is a result of something else but the odds are that it is PMV.

Cynthia


----------



## lenny (May 10, 2004)

*Rescue - PVM cont'd*

Everyone, thanks so much for your help, expertise and support. Last night was a very bad night for little Tealy. When I checked in on him, he was extremely unstable and contorted. I had to take everything out of his cage for fear that he would injure or drown himself, and feeding/hydrating him at that point seemed out of the question. All's well, for now, however, as I was able to get him to a Rehab specialist. They were able to tell that - though not a baby - he is still very young (-apparently he still had a few wisps of yellow down here and there that I didn't even notice!), and they think that rather than PMV he has a head injury. Poor baby. It was so awful to watch him writhing, getting stuck in scary positions and flailing - unable to get unstuck, the head tremors, etc. I can't imagine how frightened he must've been on top of the pain of it. But what a fighter he is! I hope they can give him something for pain and suffering, and I know for sure they are doing everything possible with the best equipment to make him comfortable, including tube-feeding him (-the woman said he was definitely thin and malnourished, and I'm betting dehydrated, too). With that support system and his strong spirit, I'm hoping for the best. I'll let you all know how it turns out! And thanks again. Especially, thanks, all of you, for having a heart, and for loving these little creatures. And please keep Tealy in your good thoughts and wishes. He can use all the good thoughts and wishes in the world right now. Thank you for caring about him.
Lenny


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Lenny,
I'm so sorry Tealy is having such a time of it.
Sending 'Special thoughts & prayers' that recovery is near.

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Lenny,

Please call and get an update on Tealy from the rehab specialist, and do update us on his continued care. Will they allow you to visit?

Our prayers are with him.

Treesa


----------



## lenny (May 10, 2004)

Hi again. 

I called little Tealy's rehabber yesterday afternoon and she said he was about the same - although he seemed to be walking around a little bit more later on in the day. They are tube feeding him (twice a day, I think), so hopefully that will help, too. I will keep calling to get updates and will keep you posted about how his recovery is going. He is definitely a little fighter, and has a lot of spirit - and there are a lot of people rooting for him, I'm glad and grateful to say - so I'm thinking the best. 

Lenny


----------



## lenny (May 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone -

I am staying in touch with Tealy's rehabbers. Earlier in the week, he seemed to make a strong rally - standing and walking more, no more writhing, even some pecking and eating on his own. He still tilts his head to one side, though, and they're still feeding him. Since then, he is holding pretty much the same. What a spirited little one! Thanks for caring, and please continue to keep him in your good thoughts. 

Lenny


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lenny,

I think it is wonderful that you are continuing to check up on Tealy. Thank you for your concern over this bird and for the update.

I'm sure the next report will find him doing even better!

My best thoughts and wishes are going out to Tealy!

Treesa


----------



## lenny (May 10, 2004)

Hi Again - 

To update everyone about Tealy - and another injured/ill pigeon I found a few weeks later (probable head injury or West Nile Virus) - both are stable and slowly making good progress. Tealy is still tipsy but can walk, eat and drink on his own. Abby is still in an incubator. I'm not sure if she's still being tube-fed, but she is alert and coming along. What a relief! Thanks for keeping them in your thoughts!

Also, I am a little concerned about what might be going on here. I just moved to this neighborhood of Chicago late last summer, so I don't know if this is "normal" for here or what, but there have been a lot of hurt birds so far this season. Maybe you can offer some ideas about that? I live on Addison (Wrigley Stadium is about 1/2 a mile away), right off of Lake Shore Drive (a sort of expressway) - which separates us from Lincoln Park and the Jarvis Bird Sanctuary. There are a fair amount of highrises here, and I have already talked with an anti-collisions expert about that aspect, but the majority of birds I find are pigeons. What do you think? 

Ok, thanks again, and a big thanks, too, from Tealy and Abby!

Ellen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Ellen,

Thank you for the update. Sounds like Tealy is holding her own. Thank you for helping the other needy pigeon, abby.

I'm sorry to hear about the plight of our noble ferals in your area. You are defenitely not alone.

Are you talking about collisions in high rises? 

I read an article about the problem of high rises in Toronto. All kinds of birds from pigeons to parakeets to hawks, Peregrin falcons, etc are losing their lives daily. The people have been urged to turn their lights off and put stickers on their glass panels.

The wild birds only see the inside of their condo's and think they can fly right thru, because of the transparency of the glass. So far, the owners have only partially turned lights off,(especially at night) but the people refuse to put stickers on their glass doors and windows. The birds are dying in huge numbers, daily. This is another real tragedy!

Treesa


----------



## lenny (May 10, 2004)

Hi Again - 

An update on Tealy and Abby: Tealy is doing really well - eating on his own, walking around in his cage a lot, and spending most of his time upright. 

Abby, on the other hand, seemed to be doing better for a bit but now has taken a turn for the worst and is spending almost all her time upside down. They are still tube-feeding her, making her as comfortable as possible, and trying to give her every chance.... 

Thank you for keeping both of these little ones in your good thoughts, and please send Abby some extra strong wishes.

Thanks again,
Lenny


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I will pray for little Abby.
I am happy Teaky is doing good.
Thank you so much for your update.

Reti


----------



## lenny (May 10, 2004)

Hi All -

This update, some good news, some bad. 

Tealy is doing really well and has even been moved to the flight cage - which is very exciting to hear!

Abby, on the other hand, has died. She had taken a turn for the worse and I guess never was able to pull out of it. I feel sad about it, but I'm glad she isn't suffering anymore, and I also know the folks at Fox Valley kept her as comfortable as she could possibly have been and gave her every chance. If there is as hereafter, I hope her little soul is experiencing relief, release, joy and a different level of connection with her loved ones. 

I also just found a dead sparrow in my courtyard - the same general area in which I found Abby - making me think there's a problem window somewhere there. But I'm having a difficult time pinning down what it could be. I'm pretty sure this bird died from a collision, as well - even though it's neck didn't seem bent - because it was bleeding from its beak. So sad. 

Alright, thanks again, and I'll let you know when Tealy is released!

Lenny


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Lenny,
So glad to hear Tealy is doing well.  
I'm very sorry to hear Abby was unable to recover. Many thanks for being there for her.

Yes, please do keep us posted on how Tealy is coming along.

Cindy


----------



## lenny (May 10, 2004)

Hi hi - 

Just to let you all know, after spending some time with 3 buddies in the flight cage in preparation, Tealy and friends have been released! It's so nice to know he's fully recovered, has some bird-friends for supportive company, and is free again. I hope he has a happy, safe life. Thanks for all your good thoughts, and hope your summer and fall are grand!

Lenny


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Good News*

Hi Lenny,

Thanks for the update....glad it worked out so well for Tealy....you are lucky you had a place like that to help care for him. They are few and far between, believe me.

Best wishes
Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is so great news.
Thank you.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks for the wonderful update Lenny.

As I watch my flock circle overhead I will be thinking of Tealy & his friends & pray they stay safe.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lenny,

Thank you for continued update on Tealy and his buddies. I'm so happy they are doing well. I will continue to pray for their safety and all our other noble feral pigeons who live in the wild.

Thank you again for being a kind and considerate friend for our feral population.

Treesa


----------

